
Hopper's Roppers: The Slowest Way to Learn Cyber Security - DyslexicAtheist
https://hoppersroppers.github.io/course.html
======
deevnullx
Hey creator here, this didn't get any traction so it's pretty buried right
now, but for anyone who finds this in the future, our course is a free, self-
paced curriculum that focuses on foundational knowledge and preparing learners
to teach themselves anything that comes after. It has about 400+ hours of work
in it and while designed for beginners with no assumed knowledge, has a lot to
offer anybody no matter how long they've been around computers.

